# Was haltet ihr bis jetzt so von GNOME 3?

## schmidicom

Ich habe die neue Seite http://gnome3.org/ besucht und mir da mal das neue Gesicht von GNOME angesehen.

Eigentlich sieht es ja mal gar nicht so schlecht aus wenn die Performance nicht darunter leidet und die Rückwärtskompatibilität gewährleistet ist (Nicht so wie damals bei KDE4) könnte ich mich dran gewöhnen.

Was meint ihr?

EDIT:

sorry hab nen Rechtschreibfehler in der Umfrage drin. Kann das ein Admin kurz fixen   :Wink: 

Done - FinswimmerLast edited by schmidicom on Thu Jan 20, 2011 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Als überzeugter Minimalist (fluxbox user) habe ich "Interesiert micht nicht." gewählt  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Als überzeugter Minimalist (fluxbox user) habe ich "Interesiert micht nicht." gewählt 

 

fluxbox und minimalist? wäre da nicht blackbox besser geeignet?  :Smile: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich bin zwar mittlerweile KDE User, aber Gnome3 werd ich mir schon mal installieren und ausprobieren. Es sieht nicht mehr so altbacken aus wie das default Gnome 2 Theme.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe mal "völlig unnötig" gewählt, weil es meine Option "hätte lieber so bleiben sollen, wie es bislang war" nicht gibt. 

Ich bin eigentlich KDE4-User, aber seitdem KDE zur ewigen Dauerbaustelle verkommt, habe ich öfter mal einen Blick in Richtung Gnome geworfen und mich gefreut, dass es dort über Jahre hinweg recht statisch zugeht. Damit scheint es in Bälde vorbei zu sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Als überzeugter Minimalist (fluxbox user) habe ich "Interesiert micht nicht." gewählt  
> 
> fluxbox und minimalist? wäre da nicht blackbox besser geeignet? 

 

vielleicht, aber ich hab mind. 4 Jahre die selbe Konfig-Datei und brauch es deshalb nichts zu ändern  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> vielleicht, aber ich hab mind. 4 Jahre die selbe Konfig-Datei und brauch es deshalb nichts zu ändern 

 

Hab 6 Jahre e16-Config + Theme zu bieten. 

Ich hab mir damals ein minimalistisches aber schönes e16-Theme zusammengebastelt. Ich hab bis heute noch keinen Windowmanager gefunden, der mir in Punkte Design und Funktionalität etwas vergleichbares bietet. Alles drin, was muss, aber kein Pixel unnötig. 

Nur gkrellm würde ich langsam mal auf Conky umstellen, wenn das nicht soviel Arbeit wäre.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich freue mich auf die Änderungen,  komme mit Gnome zurecht, sehe aber auch viele Punkte die mir persönlich überflüssig erscheinen. Ich hab jetzt mehrmals festgestellt das ich keine Desktopsuche brauche und wenn dann mag ich die selber auswählen. Das normale locate oder find hat bisher immer ausgereicht.

Nichts desto trotz finde ich jede Weiterentwicklung gut. Nutze hier aber immer KDE/Gnome/Fluxbox (manchmal auch XFCE) parallel. Je nachdem worauf ich Lust habe. Was mir eigentlich noch fehlt ist das ich einen Desktop nutze aber verschiedene Muster speichern kann. Z.b. das sich der Theme nach Tageszeit ändert, das ich entscheiden kann ob ich einen ruhigen Desktop mit meinen Lieblingseinstellungen für den Tagesbedarf habe, oder einen Komplexen mit allen möglichen Einstellungsoptionen. Das mal Bilder mit Terminen auf einen Blick auftauchen oder diese auch mal ausgeblendet werden. Ich brauche unterschiedliche Applikationen in der Schnellstartleiste, je nachdem welcher Arbeit ich nun nachgehe. Und da wünsche ich mir vielleicht auch ein paar "Themes".

Vielleicht nehme ich mir mal zeit um das alles so Einzustellen. Ich mag auch nichts aufgezwungens das mit einem Update kommt, sonder würde gerne diese Einstellung Anpassung selber vornehmen. Fand das toll das man sich eine Desktopslide-Show selber zusammen stellen kann.

----------

## schmidicom

Irgendwie habe ich gerade das Gefühl das KDE4 auf mehr Interesse gestossen ist als GNOME3. Kann das sein?

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich gerade das Gefühl das KDE4 auf mehr Interesse gestossen ist als GNOME3. Kann das sein?

 

Ist ja noch weit hin. kde4 im Alpha hat auch nicht so große Wellen geschlagen. Wart mal bis Gnome die letzten Betas veröffentlicht und den RC-Status ankündigt.

Ansonsten finde ich die Infos reichen noch nicht um sich ein Bild zu machen. Screenshots sind und waren immer statisch, wichtig ist das Handling.

Auch bei kde4 wurde viel Usability-Forschung betrieben, auch da gab es Experten. Viele waren trotzdem unglücklich - weil sie das alte lieb gewonnen haben! Das selbe Schicksal wird gnome ereilen. Keine Taskbar?!

Und Desktop-Effekte für Usability haben bei kde4 auch viele für unnötig erachtet, eher als Spielerei. Mal schauen ob sich die Einstellung der User bei Gnome ändert. Auch bin ich gespannt, wie die im non-Compositing-Mode die Usability-Features umsetzen. Gibt ja dann kein Exposee, Transparenz usw.

Auch aus Treiber-Sicht bin ich gespannt. Die haben ja einiges an Problemen in KWin verursacht (Flickern, kde startet nicht, SegFaults hier und da, usw.). Hat sich mittlerweile aber viel gebessert, trotzdem wird es hier und da Probleme geben - sicher bin ich mir aber, dass gleich das Gebrülle losgeht "oh Mann, Gnome hat von Anfang an weniger Probleme mit Compositing - Kack Kde"  :Very Happy: 

kde4 hat auch schon einiges von dem, was gnome jetzt bekommen wird: passive notifications, Desktop-Effekte, usw. Vielleicht ist es auch deshalb etwas ruhiger, weil man es schon kennt.

Gespannt bin ich auf die Flexibilität - kann ich das Top-Panel abschalten oder ist das Pflicht? Kann man es ausblenden lassen?`Kann man es nach links verschieben? Sind SysTray, Notifications usw. applets oder sind die feste eingebunden? Das gefällt mir an kde sehr: einfach eine modifizierte Version der Default-Applets parallel installieren, um neue Features zu testen.

Der Satz

 *Quote:*   

> The panel is designed to be able to scale to a range of screen sizes and to be consistent across devices. This consistency is a key part of the attempt to give the GNOME desktop an identifiable visual identity.

 

macht mir auch etwas Sorgen. Das Ding soll also immer da oben stehen, egal wo Gnome gerade läuft. Desktop, Netbook, Phone. Da gefällt mir kde um längen besser, da es flexibler im Aufbau ist - für alle möglichen Devies gibt es einen eigenen Desktop, der aber nix komplett neues ist, sondern sich fast alles mit den anderen Interfaces teilt.

Über einen Application Starter (Alt+F2) hab ich jetzt gar nix gelesen. Das wäre ein enormer Umbruch. Sollte es ihn nicht geben, wäre das für mich erstmal uninteressant. Wenn das dieses "Applications"-Overlay ist - Gnome hält sich nicht an die eigenen Vorgaben. Dieses Overlay zieht den kompletten Fokus von der aktuellen Anwendung ab - böse  :Razz: 

Gibt es ihn, sollte er verbessert werden. Z.B. nervt mich, dass per Default Pfeil-runter den letzten Eintrag herholt. Alle anderen grafischen Runner und auch das normale Terminal macht das bei Pfeil-rauf. Kontraintuitiv.

Ich werd es in jedem Fall testen, auch wenn ich mit kde4 zurecht komm. Neues hat mich schon immer interessiert  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Ich habe das normale Gnome auf dem Desktop Zuhause.

Was mich eigentlich stoert:

1. ich bin mittlerweile suechtig nach "Windows Key"+Nummer um auf verschiedene Workspaces zu wechseln (ich weiss, das koennte man vielleicht hinmodeln in Gnome? Wie in Awesome?)

2. ich kann Applikationen nicht auf den Desktop minimieren als Icon (das geht glaube ich nur bei WindowMaker and Xfce4.6+)

3. diese Popups fuer allen Scheiss nerven mich, da kann man aber ohne libnotify bauen und sie tauchen nicht mehr auf  :Smile: 

4. generell finde ich das Prinzip von Tiling WindowManagern besser als dieses Fenster uebereinanderschichten

5. keine Schatten unter Fenstern und keine Transparanz per default (ich benutze hier xcompmgr mit Gnome)

Wenn Gnome3 nun darauf abzielt noch mehr die Maus zu benutzen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

//edit: "Window tiling to make using several windows simple and easy" also geht doch  :Very Happy:  wenn es dann mal beta wird, gucke ich mir das an

//edit: was ich mich frage, geht Gnome3 den "Windows Way" und macht alles abstrakt fuer den Benutzer? Wie z.B. die Dateien verstecken, indizieren und man kann sie nur noch ueber Datenbanken finden? Was ich am meisten an Win7/Vista hasse ist der Dateimanager und Assistenten.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Zu 1. Was spricht gegen stgr + alt + Pfeiltasten? Ich benutze immer nur den Würfel durch Compize und mache das eigentlich genauso wie du das beschrieben hast. Aber das hab ich mir dann selbst eingerichtet.

Hat von euch schon jemand dieses gnome-do-plugin ausprobiert? Bei youtube gab es da mal ein Video das fand ich ganz interessant aber ich glaube das beißt sich mit den ganzen compize-short-cuts die ich habe.

----------

## papahuhn

 *disi wrote:*   

> 1. ich bin mittlerweile suechtig nach "Windows Key"+Nummer um auf verschiedene Workspaces zu wechseln (ich weiss, das koennte man vielleicht hinmodeln in Gnome? Wie in Awesome?)
> 
> 

 

Wenn das nicht schon von Haus aus über eigene Tastenkürzel geht, kannst du dir das mit xbindkeys und wmctrl zusammenbasteln. So wechsle ich z.B. mit Windows Key + Mausrad zwischen den Workspaces hin und her. Mit Windows Key + Rechte Maustaste schließe ich das Fenster, über dem die Maus gerade schwebt. Da ich Xfce nutze, und sich dort von Haus aus mit Alt + Maustasten Fenster verschieben und vergrößern lassen, ist das für mich persönlich die optimale Ergänzung.

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Irgendwie habe ich gerade das Gefühl das KDE4 auf mehr Interesse gestossen ist als GNOME3. Kann das sein? 
> 
> Ist ja noch weit hin. kde4 im Alpha hat auch nicht so große Wellen geschlagen. Wart mal bis Gnome die letzten Betas veröffentlicht und den RC-Status ankündigt.
> 
> ....
> ...

 

So weit war es wohl doch nicht denn das Ding scheint nun bereits fertig sein. Unter Fedora und openSUSE soll man es bereits downloaden/installieren können.

Na mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis das auch unter Gentoo einsetzbar ist.  :Smile: 

Ich habe auch eine LiveCD gefunden auf dem gnome FTP-Server:

http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/misc/live/GNOME30-Live-latest.iso

Die werd ich mir mal ansehen.

----------

## manuels

Hab dein gelinktes Image gerade mal ausprobiert:

Die berühmtberüchtigten "Aktivitäten" sind in dem Gnome anscheinend gar nicht "drin" (oder ich habe es nicht verstanden, wie ich sie finde...).

----------

## Josef.95

Ich hab mir gestern mal zum anschauen ein schlankes Gnome3 -light auf enem Testsystem emerged

Bisher läuft es gut und stabil, und schaut auch richtig schick aus!

Doch die bedienung des Desktops ist sehr sehr ungewohnt (als sonst KDE Nutzer)

@manuels

Und die "Aktivitäten" sind auch dabei.

----------

## franzf

Phew... Nach einer Monster-compileorgie (war ich bisher von Gnome so nicht gewohnt - nur gnome-light + Abhängigkeiten) der erste Test.

Das Interface trägt zu dick auf. Viel zu große Fonts, Window-Deko, schwarzer Balken oben. In "systemeinstellungen" hab ich vergeblich nach Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gesucht. Ein Versuch über Installation des Pakets "gnome" hat mich abgeschreckt - da sollte tatsächlich ein neuer SLOT von webkit-gtk installiert werden! Das dauert hier 1,5 h... Ich hab dann die 73 Pakete durchgesehen, und bin bei gnome-tweak-tool hängengeblieben. Frage: Warum kann man das nicht in die Systemeinstellungen integrieren?

Ich bin ein Mensch, der eigentlich nur für den Web-Browser die Maus länger in der Hand behält, der Rest geht über die Tastatur. Unter kde liebe ich krunner, weil man wirklich verdammt viel damit anstellen kann. Alt+F2 in gnome3 hat nicht mal mehr ne Completion, geschweige denn Auto-Completion. Wenn man das dicke Menu eh schon auf den Desktop legt (in "Aktivitäten"), warum kann Alt+F2 nicht ein Shortcut dafür sein? (Gut, man müsste das Ausführen von allgmeinen Commands unabhängig von den .desktop-files integrieren, sollte aber nicht so schwer sein...)

Wie ich mir mehrere Arbeitsflächen anlege, hab ich nicht gefunden. Hatte anfangs einen, jetzt habe ich zwei, keine Ahnung wie warum.

Der Desktop-Switcher kommt jetzt bei "Aktivitäten" auf der rechten Seite reingefahren, seitdem fehlt die Menu-Category-Leiste auf der rechten Seite, ich seh nur noch eine Application "About Quicktime"... Filtern funktioniert schon noch.

Überfahren der Appliaktionen löst keinen Popup o.Ä. mit detaillierteren Infos aus, was absolut doof ist. Ich habe 3 Einträge "Systemeinstellungen" mit dem selben Icon. 2 davon starten kde4-systemsettings, eines die Gnome-Systemeinstellungen. Bin gespannt, ob die Sortierung den Logout überlebt...

Nautilus wurde nicht besser.

Alt-Tab gruppiert die Fenster nach Applikationen, man muss sich durch eine weitere Ebene navigieren, und braucht dazu beide Hände (entweder Maus oder Pfeiltasten). Auf der ersten Ebene gibts keinen Thumbnail. Kann aber sein, das das nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase gut funktioniert, trotzdem hier nicht immer praktikabel: Es gibt zwischendrin merh oder weniger lange Phasen, in der ich nur mit einer Hand arbeiten kann, weil ne Katze auf der anderen Hand liegt. Apropos: Es gibt Menschen, die sowieso nur einen Arm haben, was machen die dann?

Die zwingende Integration von Kommunikationsdiensten nervt (ich geh nicht ins IRC, hab keinen ICQ-Account, nur nen nie genutzten jabber-Account), vor allem die Integration in das Menu rechts oben. Hat mich ziemlich irritiert, was ich womit anfangen soll. "Beschäftigt" setzt wohl den Online-Status, "Bereitschaft" versetzt den Rechner in den Suspend. Icons wurden fast komplett herausgenommen, so dass ich erst lesen und verstehen muss (bitte hier keinen dummen Kommentar, ok?  :Razz: ).

Das Blubbern bei der Lautstärkeveränderung nervt, keine Ahnung ob und wo man das abstellen kann.

Insgesamt brauch ich die Maus zu viel, die Mauswege sind zu lang, ich finde es trotz des Minimalismus unübersichtlich. Und wirklich können tut es auch noch nichts (keine Applets, Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten etc).

Mal schauen was sich da die nächsten Releases tut.

// Nachtrag:

Die Sortierung des Menus blieb bestehen  :Smile: 

Einen Systemtray hab ich im ersten Anlauf nicht gefunden, im Zweiten jetzt gemerkt, dass es unten eine Leiste gibt, die sich automatisch ausblendet.

Getestet an "amarok". Hier gab es dann plötzlich 2 Icons im Tray... Keine Ahnung warum, aber es irritiert und nervt ^^ ach, doch. Eines ist der Trayicon, der andere übernimmt scheinbar Notifications (nehm ich jedenfalls erstmal an).

// Nachtrag 2:

Alt-Tab: Man kann durch die Unterpunkte gehen mit Alt+^ ; ungewohnt, aber wenn mans weiß passts.

// Nachtrag 3:

Gimp ist nicht wirklich benutzbar, da die Dialoge (Tools, Ebenen, ...) IMMER über dem Hauptfenster schweben, das macht keiner der sonst noch installierten WMs, deshalb nehm ich an, das ist ein Bug (gnome2 hat es ja auch nicht gemacht).

Ich denke, die gnome-Devs wollten nicht den selben Fehler machen wie es bei kde4 geschehen ist: Release hinauszögern, und dann trotzdem kein 100%iges Paket abliefern, wobei vieles was mich nervt keine Bugs sind, sondern wohl eher Features.

----------

## franzf

Heute gleich der erste komplett-Crash von Gnome (zurück zum Login):

```
** (gnome-settings-daemon:4376): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...

(gnome-shell:4413): Gvc-WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...

** (gnome-settings-daemon:4376): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...

(gnome-shell:4413): Gvc-WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...

Fensterverwalter-Warnung:Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x1200006 (franz@desk); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.

** (gnome-settings-daemon:4376): WARNING **: Name taken or bus went away - shutting down

[1302497426,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]    The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the application

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

gnome-shell-calendar-server[4434]: Lost (or failed to acquire) the name org.gnome.Shell.CalendarServer - exiting

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Fensterverwalter-Warnung:Log level 16: gnome-shell: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.

gnome-session[4343]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.

(gnome-settings-daemon:4376): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 104 (Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt) on X server :0.

firefox: Fatal IO error 104 (Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt) on X server :0.
```

Außerdem fehlen plötzlich massenweise Icons. Die Sortierung der Menüeinträge hat sich geändert, hier fehlen auch die Icons.

Mich stört mittlerweile das Fehlen von <Alt>+rechte Maustaste zum Vergrößern der Fenster. Immer den kleinen Raum an den Fensterkanten zu finden ist anstrengend.

Die Programmstarter auf der Linken Seite in "Aktivitäten" sind komplett verschwunden (liegt evtl. an den fehlenden Icons).

nautilus war erst langsam (7 Sekunden bis zur Anzeige von $home), jetzt gibts nen Segfault:

```
#0  0xb7cfe46b in gtk_icon_info_load_symbolic () from /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0

#1  0x080aab2f in nautilus_search_bar_init ()

#2  0x00000000 in ?? ()

```

Mal schaun, wie lang ich das noch mitmach  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Franz

Ich bin hier auch noch ein wenig am testen, und bisher läuft gnome-light-3.0.0 Chrash frei. Ich denke solche Fehler können auftreten wenn man noch alte (eventuell inkompatible) gnome-2 Settings im ~/. liegen hat?!

Ich hatte mir für den ersten Test mit gnome 3 einen komplett neuen User angelegt, und mit dem lief es problemlos. Doch dann fehlten mir natürlich viele Daten und Einstellungen der anderen (meist KDE) Programme. Nach reiflicher Überlegung und erstellen eines Backups habe ich dann Gnome 3 auf mein (ca 3 Jahre altes) ~/. losgelassen, und das ging anfangs auch gar nicht..., es gab Chrashes oder/und Gnome lies sich gar nicht erst sauber starten usw

Ich hab dann nahezu alle alten Gnome 2 Settings aus dem alten /home/Verzeichnis gelöscht, und seit dem läuft es bisher stabil.

Das waren etwa Verzeichnisse und Dateien unter

~/.local/

~/.config/

und soweit ich mich erinnere auch 

~/.gnome2* --> (diese hab ich komplett entfernt)

............................................................................................................

Ja, die Bedienung ist für mich nach wie vor auch sehr sehr ungewohnt, ich habe da auch mächtig dran zu kämpfen die Logik dahinter zu verstehen...

Nungut, aber anschauen wollte ich es mir halt auch mal...

Die mit wichtigste Taste scheint die "Super Windows" Taste zu sein, um schnell (ohne langes Maus rumgefuchtel) zu den Aktivitäten zu gelangen.

Was mir noch fehlt ist das vergrößern der Fenster..., es gibt ja keine Minimieren/Maximieren Button mehr in der Fensterleiste. Bisher hab ich mich mit dem Kontext Menu beholfen, dort gibt es ja noch Maximieren/Minimieren

Doch dafür sollte es doch auch eine einfachere und schnellere Möglichkeit geben?!

/edit: Und was mir auch noch fehlt ist das öffnen mit einen Klick statt Doppelklick, ich hab das zwar in den Nautilus Einstellungen gesetzt das Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit einem Klick geöffnet werden sollen, doch machen tut er es dann trotzdem nicht..

----------

## franzf

Maximieren/Minimieren-Buttons gibts auch über gnome-tweak-tool. Dort "Shell" -> "Arrangement of Buttons in Title-Bar". Hat aber - wie so vieles hier (lock Screen, Filemanager handles Desktop, ...) - keine Wirkung. // edit: Nach neuem Login hab ich jetzt alle Knöpfe. Warum kann das nicht mitgeteilt werden, bzw. sofort funktionieren?

Dass die Probleme an den alten gnome-settings lagen, kann ich mir nicht 100%ig erklären. Es geht ja erst, nur nach ein wenig "Betrieb" stellt sich komisches Verhalten ein. nautilus läuft jetzt auch wieder (mit seinen 5+x sec. Ladezeit, da ist ja fast dolphin schneller am Ziel, incl. Laden der abhängigen libs + kde-services starten usw.).

Das automatische Handling der Arbeitsflächen geht mir auch gegen den Strich. Für mich geht es schneller, wenn ich ERST auf den jeweiligen virtuellen Desktop wechsle, dann die Programme starte. Ich hab 4 virt. Desktops, jeder hat seine Funktion. Ich komme mit Strg+F[1-4] direkt drauf. Mit der Gnome-Shell muss ich ERST Programme starten, DANN auf die 2. Arbeitsfläche verschieben, jetzt wird eine 3. Arbeitsfläche erstellt. Mit etwas Glück und Müdigkeit würfel ich die Reihenfolge durcheinander um muss erst wieder umsortieren.

Ich seh auch grad, dass gnome-shell recht viel RAM (200MB) und CPU (6% im idle) belegt. Da ist kde4 sparsamer.

Was ich auch grad merk: Ein klick ins Fenster aktiviert dieses erbarmungslos. Tiling mit 50/50 ist mir in den meisten Fällen zu viel für kleine Fenster. Ich tippe grad im Firefox, im Hintergrund wollte ich einfach das gnome-terminal zurechtrücken (Alt+LinkeMaustaste), dass ich die obersten Einträge von top beobachten kann - flupp, terminal ihst oben. Andere WMs lassen bei Alt+move die StackingOrder unangetastet.

Der WM stielt mir auch den Fokus, wenn ein neues Programm startet. Ich tippe im terminal, will schnell ein Programm starten, geh zurück ins terminal, tippe 3 Buchstaben, neues Fenster geht auf und drängt sich in den Vordergrund, Eingaben gehen da rein. Speziell bei der Eingabe von Passwörtern ist das ein ziemliches Sicherheitsrisiko, in allen anderen Fällen einfach nervig!

Was mich gestern auch zur Weißglut gebracht hat war das Verstellen der Fontgröße im gnome-tweak-tool. Versucht mal da den Regler mit der Maus zu verschieben (also nicht mit Mausrad).  :Very Happy: 

Die Gui skaliert beim Verschieben sofort, und scheinbar kommen die events dann an der falschen Stelle an, und der Regler bewegt sich plötzlich unkontrolliert in irgend eine Richtung.

Diese config-Dialoge ohne Save/Cancel sind der Punkt, der mich schon immer genervt hat (erinner mich grad wieder). Man verstellt einen Wert, und schon wird der gespeichert. Meine Katzen springen gern ohne Vorwarnung auf den Tisch und tapseln auf die Tastatur (Molly liebt die "Screenshot"-Taste, Erik findet die kuriosesten Shortcuts, die mir bisher fremd waren  :Very Happy: ). Kein Problem, Texteditor, Office etc. haben einen "Zurück"-Knopf - save-lose Config-Dialoge nicht. Mit "Cancel" oder "Reset" könnte man die Werte zurückstellen, ohne muss man ALLES durchgehen und hoffen dass man sich an die vorherige Einstellung erinnert...

 *Quote:*   

> /edit: Und was mir auch noch fehlt ist das öffnen mit einen Klick statt Doppelklick, ich hab das zwar in den Nautilus Einstellungen gesetzt das Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit einem Klick geöffnet werden sollen, doch machen tut er es dann trotzdem nicht..

 

Bei mir gehts, ich hab aber die gnome2-Settings noch nicht gelöscht  :Razz: 

Das meinte ich mit "viele Knöpfe/Settings/..." haben keine Wirkung.

Ich werd aber nachher mit nem neuen User rangehen. Mal schaun  :Smile: 

// edit: Mir fehlt eine "Ausschalten"-Option im User-Menu. Da gibts nur Abmelden. Ich bin der einzige User am Rechner, ich will direkt runterfahren können  :Sad: 

Für nen Kalender soll ich evoultion installieren, brauch aber nicht den evolution-Mailkrams und Adressbuch etc...

----------

## Josef.95

Danke, nach dem Setzen im gnome-tweak-tool (und anschließenden relogin) sind die Minimieren/Maximieren Buttons nun auch vorhanden   :Smile: 

Die langen Ladezeiten von Nautilus kann ich nicht bestätigen - das geht hier sehr fix in etwa < 2 Sekunden.

Einzig der erste Start von fetten KDE Programmen wie zb Amarok dauert hier 5 - 7 Sekunden. Das ist bei der "Masse" aber wohl noch als normal anzusehen...

 *Quote:*   

> Ich seh auch grad, dass gnome-shell recht viel RAM (200MB) und CPU (6% im idle) belegt. Da ist kde4 sparsamer.

 

Hmm.., das hält sich hier eigentlich in Grenzen... 

```
# speicherpig | grep gnome

        4.04 MiB: gnome-keyring-d

       27.22 MiB: gnome-shell-cal

       30.38 MiB: gnome-session

       35.12 MiB: gnome-settings-

       36.19 MiB: gnome-terminal

       97.48 MiB: gnome-shell
```

 Speicherpig

(mit drei offenen Virtuellen Desktops, und ca vier offenen Programmen)

Die CPU Last der gnome-shell ist meist unter einem Prozent (CPU ist eine AMD Opteron 185 mit 2x2,6 GHz) ~x86 (i686)

(Grafik ist eine nVidia 8800GT mit aktuellen nvidia-drivers)

 *Quote:*   

> // edit: Mir fehlt eine "Ausschalten"-Option im User-Menu. Da gibts nur Abmelden. Ich bin der einzige User am Rechner, ich will direkt runterfahren können 

  Doch, die gibt es (gut versteckt)  :Wink: 

Wenn im User-Menu die Alt Taste zusätzlich gedrückt wird, wird aus "Bereitschaft" --> "Ausschalten"

/edit: Ich bin noch auf der Suche wie ich zb einen "fremden" Mail-Client wie thunderbird als Default setzen kann,

das scheint zZt noch nicht unterstützt zu werden...?

----------

## franzf

Flupp -> das wars, ich werd mich in gnome3 nur noch einloggen, wenn ich Spaß zum Spielen hab. Grad wieder die ganze Shell gecrasht! Und ich hab die Antwort quasi fertig gehabt. GRMLGRML...

(Glücklicherweise hat sich firefox fast alles gemerkt, was ich geschrieben hab...)

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Die langen Ladezeiten von Nautilus kann ich nicht bestätigen - das geht hier sehr fix in etwa.

 

Es ist nicht immer so (aber oft), interessanterweise ist oft der erste Start schnell (also kein "Start ohne Cache")

 *Quote:*   

> Speicherpig 

 

Danke, ist ja praktisch  :Smile:  (auch wenn firefox4 oft die Sprungmarken beim Laden nicht direkt anspringt...)

```
speicherpig| grep gnome

       16.98 MiB: gnome-shell-cal

       20.23 MiB: gnome-control-c

       25.62 MiB: gnome-session

       32.50 MiB: gnome-keyring-d

       35.75 MiB: gnome-terminal

       51.50 MiB: gnome-settings-

      126.43 MiB: gnome-shell
```

Es laufen: firefox, gnome-terminal, gnome-settings-dialog-dingens, 2 virt. Desktops (eben frisch eingeloggt).

 *Quote:*   

> Die CPU Last der gnome-shell ist meist unter einem Prozent (CPU ist eine AMD Opteron 185 mit 2x2,6 GHz) ~x86 (i686)
> 
> (Grafik ist eine nVidia 8800GT mit aktuellen nvidia-drivers)

 

Hier ein AMD 3700+ (X1  :Razz: ), 6600GT. Ich nehme an, die höhere Last liegt am Live-Thumbnailern und dem schnell blinkenden Cursor im gnome-terminal.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn im Abmelde-Menu die Alt Taste zusätzlich gedrückt wird, wird aus "Bereitschaft" --> "Ausschalten"

 

Danke, sehr gut versteckt, welcher unbedarfte User soll das finden? (Soll ja an die PC-Noobs gerichtet sein).

 *Quote:*   

> /edit: Ich bin noch auf der Suche wie ich zb einen "fremden" Mail-Client wie thunderbird als Default setzen kann,
> 
> das scheint zZt noch nicht unterstützt zu werden...?

 

systemeinstellungen->Systeminformation->Vorgabe-Anwendungen

Wirklich auswählen kann ich aber nix. Mehrere Browser installiert, genauso Videoplayer usw. Wird aber überall nur ein Eintrag angezeigt (Kalender intelligenterweise kate. Wundert mich, dass der nicht auch gestartet wird, wenn ich auf der Uhr auf "Kalender öffnen" gehe).

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und was mir auch noch fehlt ist das öffnen mit einen Klick statt Doppelklick, ich hab das zwar in den Nautilus Einstellungen gesetzt das Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit einem Klick geöffnet werden sollen, doch machen tut er es dann trotzdem nicht..

 

So, mit einem neuen User heute das selbe Bild.

Lösung: einmal auf "öffnen mit Doppelclick" clicken, dann wieder auf "Singleclick", dann gehts. Scheint ein Problem mit den Default-Values zu sein, wenn noch nichts explizit gesetzt ist. Die Gui setzt "Singleclick", als Default aus der Config (immer noch gconf?) kommt aber "doubleclick". Oder es gibt in der config_get_value()-Funktion einen Parameter "defaultValue", falls in der Config noch nichts gesetzt wurde, und die nautilusconfig übergibt Singleclick=true und die View übergibt false. Kenn mich aber mit den Gnome-Config-Mechanismen nicht wirklich gut aus.

----------

## franzf

 :Sad:  Bei meinem neu angelegten User hab ich versucht, die Lokalisierung auf Deutsch einzustellen. Logout -> Login und gnome-shell läuft Amok: volle CPU-Auslastung, Speicherverbrauch steigt ohne Erbarmen (wohl irgendwo ein nettes Leck).

----------

## slim.one

Ich kann die meisten Bugs/Nervereien soweit nachvollziehen und hatte noch andere, z.B. ging das Einblenden der Activities nur ruckelnd - etwas nervig, da das ja ständig gebraucht wird, liegt aber wahrscheinlich am nVidia-Treiber. Hab das ganze gestern wieder runtergeschmissen und nu wieder gnome2 laufen.

Genervt hat speziell:

- shell crashed regelmässig nicht reproduzierbar (ok, unstable ebuilds, was will man erwarten)

- Icons in der (nicht dauerhaft sichtbaren) notification-area werden beim mouse-over verschoben und müssen mit der Maus gejagt werden (Beschriftung wird daneben eingeblendet - wieso kann man, wenn man schon ne Beschriftung einblenden will, die nicht über die sich nicht bewegenden Icons setzen...)

- keine menüs / zu grosse Icons bei dem scheinbar ohne wirkliche Logik geordnetem Programme-Haufen unter activities, nicht wirklich prickelnd auf nem grossen Monitor

- momentan vollkommen ungenügende Einstellmöglichkeiten der gesamten UI/Shell

- ich wünsche viel Spass beim Versuch, nicht erkannte Applikationen als Default einzustellen (wie die Erkennung vonstatten geht erklärt sich mir nicht) oder auch den Dialog dafür erstmal zu finden; was hat das bitte unter Systeminfo zu suchen?

- Task-switcher mit mehreren Ebenen braucht auch niemand

Keine Ahnung ob das unter openSuse oder was weiss ich schon nutzbarer ist, unter gentoo ist gnome3 meiner Erfahrung nach ne ziemliche Zumutung und bleibt bei mir wohl noch so einige Zeit maskiert. Wieso man hier das Rad neu erfinden wollte und keine Möglichkeit gelassen hat, das alte UI weiter zu nutzen, is mir sowieso schleierhaft, gerade bei einem so radikalen Umbruch. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt, ich für meinen Teil werd das allerdings nicht so schnell nochmal installieren, dafür isses einfach zu viel Aufwand.

----------

## franzf

 *slim.one wrote:*   

> Wieso man hier das Rad neu erfinden wollte und keine Möglichkeit gelassen hat, das alte UI weiter zu nutzen, is mir sowieso schleierhaft, gerade bei einem so radikalen Umbruch.

 

Es gibt den Fallback-Mode, der ist da versteckt, wo es auch die "Standard Anwendungen" zu konfigurieren gibt, unter "Grafik" (glaub ich, bin grad nicht unter Gnome 3, drum kann ich nicht nachschauen und weiß auch nicht wie das executable heißt, im kde-menu ist leider auch kein Punkt zu finden).

----------

## Evildad

Ich würde ja gerne was zu Gnome3 unter Gentoo sagen aber bei mir kommt nach dem einloggen mit einem neuen User nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit nem normalen Cursor den ich auch bewegen kann aber sonst nix...

Hatte das von euch auch einer?

----------

## franzf

Entweder ist dein Build vermurkst, oder gnome3 erkennt nicht, dass deine Grafikkarte/Treiber bestimmte Features nicht (ordentlich) unterstützen. Ich tippe auf Letzteres.

Was für GraKa/Treiber verwendest du?

Du kannst es auch mal mit dem Fallback-mode versuchen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352221#c8 (Kommentar #8 )

Wenn du den siehst, weißt du warum die Gnome-Devs auf Deibel komm raus den Composited-mode aktivieren wollen.

evtl. steht auch was in deiner ~/.xsession-errors.

----------

## Evildad

Also der Fallback Mode ändert nix...

Folgendes steht in xsession-errors.

Als Treiber wird xf86-video-intel-2.14.0 verwendet.

Mit der Gnome3-LiveCD funktionierts soweit.

----------

## franzf

In der .xsession-errors seh ich jetzt nichts, was weiterhelfen könnte.

Siehst du (in ps) dass gnome-shell usw. laufen? Geht die CPU/Speicher-Last hoch? Passiert was, wenn du die "Windows"-Taste drückst oder die Maus ins linke obere Eck bewegst? Alt-F2? aus ner anderen Shell ein xterm auf dem Display starten, auf dem gnome läuft?

// edit:

Mir ist jetzt im Nachhinein noch was doofes aufgefallen:

Ich habe mein "Documents dir" ($ xdg-user-dir DOCUMENTS) auf $HOME/Documents eingestellt. gnome 3 meinte "ui, hier lauf ich auf Deutsch, dann leg ich mal $HOME/Dokumente an, und setze das Dcuments-dir darauf". Warum kann denn nicht einfach die Einstellung beibehalten werden? Ich hab mich jetzt nen ganzen Tag gewundert, dass dolphin mit nem leeren Verzeichnis startet, einmal hoch, Documents annavigieren, dann sind die Inhalte da, bis ich obiges "Missetting" festgestellt habe - dachte schon das ist ein dolphin (oder kio) bug...

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> // edit:
> 
> Mir ist jetzt im Nachhinein noch was doofes aufgefallen:
> 
> Ich habe mein "Documents dir" ($ xdg-user-dir DOCUMENTS) auf $HOME/Documents eingestellt. gnome 3 meinte "ui, hier lauf ich auf Deutsch, dann leg ich mal $HOME/Dokumente an, und setze das Dcuments-dir darauf". Warum kann denn nicht einfach die Einstellung beibehalten werden?
> ...

  Hmm, bei mir ploppte ein Dialog Fenster auf und es wurde gefragt ob man die vorgeschlagenen Dirs übernehmen, oder die alten beibehalten möchte..

Ansonsten solltest man sie vermutlich in 

```
~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
```

 anpassen können?!

----------

## franzf

Bei mir ploppte ulkigerweise nix auf. Ich hatte vor gnome3 in kde eben jenes "Documents" eingestellt, danach stand da "Dokumente". Außerdem (seh ich grad auch) wurden diverse andere Verzeichnisse erstellt, alles steht da jetzt in der user-dirs-dirs:

```
XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"

XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/Documents"

XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Downloads"

XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Musik"

XDG_PICTURES_DIR="$HOME/Bilder"

XDG_PUBLICSHARE_DIR="$HOME/Öffentlich"

XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Vorlagen"

XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Videos"
```

kde schafft es doch auch, das $HOME unangetastet zu lassen (abgesehen vom versteckten ~/.kde4).

Mir fehlt nur im Moment dir Muse, das Verhalten zu reproduzieren.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Also der Fallback Mode ändert nix...
> 
> Folgendes steht in xsession-errors.
> 
> Als Treiber wird xf86-video-intel-2.14.0 verwendet.
> ...

 

Ich würde auch vermuten das an der Grafik liegt. Wenn aber die LiveCD funkt, dann wird es ja vermutlich nur noch an der Grafik Treiber Version liegen können...

Schau doch mal was auf der LiveCD  für Versionen von libdrm mesa und  xf86-video-intel verwendet wird, und versuche es mal damit.

Auch die "eselect mesa" Settings würde ich mal vergleichen/überprüfen.

Ansonsten frage eventuell auch mal im IRC im #gentoo-desktop Channel nach, dort beschäftigen sich auch einige Leute mit Gnome3

Gnome-3 ist zZt noch recht empfindlich bzw wählerisch was Grafik Chipsatz und Treiber Version angeht.

----------

## Josef.95

Was ich bei Gnome-3 nicht so schön finde ist die Abhängigkeit zu Pulseaudio 

```
equery d pulseaudio

 * These packages depend on pulseaudio:

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.0.0.1 (>=media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.16)

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0.0.1 (>=media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.16)

gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.0.0.2 (media-sound/pulseaudio)
```

 Grundsätzlich funktioniert die Sound Ausgabe damit, aber im Detail nicht wirklich... (Zudem nervt es mich das pulseaudio zwingend benötigt wird, obwohl ich es sonst nicht bräuchte)

Wie von franzf auch schon angemerkt gibt es beim verstellen der Lautstärke ein akustisches Signal, welches einfach nur unnötig nervt. Ich habe auch noch keine möglickeit gefunden es abzustellen.

Zudem ist ist die Lautstärke-Regelung dermaßen  "Kastriert" das einem jeglicher Spass bzw Einstellmöglichkeiten genommen wird. Von den normal im alsamixer verfügbaren 53 Reglern lässt einen die gnome-shell bzw pulseaudio noch etwa zwei - Lautstärke und Balance.

Doch das schlimmste ist das pulseaudio bei jeder Lautstärke Änderung des Master Reglers aktiv viele Settings im alsamixer verändert, es werden zb ständig der Front und PCM Regler bis zum Anschlag in den roten Bereich verschoben, was hier bei vielen Musikstücken zu enormen Übersteuern und somit Verzerrungen führt... (knirschen knacken, so schlimm das man es sich und den Boxen nicht antun mag)

Ich dachte zuerst das ich eventuell noch etwas nicht richtig Konfiguriert hätte, aber dem ist wohl nicht so, ich hab es heute auch mal mit ner LiveCD getestet und dort ist es genau das gleiche.

Fazit: Die Sound Steuerung ist aktuell noch eine Katastrophe!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich habe im Moment leider nicht so viel Zeit daher auch noch nicht alle eure Posts gelesen. Finde es aber gut das ihr schon Gnome 3 installiert und euch mehr oder weniger mit den Problemen rum schlagt.

Eigentlich hatte ich auch vor mit meinem Bastelrechner auf Gnome 3 umzusteigen, doch wie das so ist, habe ich hier mittlerweile 3/4 meiner Arbeit zu erledigen. Da würde ich ungern 1-2 Tage opfern um auf Gnome umzusteigen. Denke aber das ich es muss bevor Gnome3 irgendwann auf die Stabilen Rechner losgelassen wird. Auch möchte ich ja dritte beraten können was die neuen Einstellungen und Nutzbarkeit Betrifft, daher wäre mir eine pers. Erfahrung schon wichtig.

Hier habe ich dann ein paar Fragen zu dem Thema:

1. Testet ihr gerade nur die Live-CD oder eine Festinstallation durch das Overlay?

2. Kann man Gnome 3.0 in einem Slot parallel zu 2.x installieren?

3. Habt ihr schon versucht von Gnome 2.x mit einem bestehenden Gnome 2.x Userverzeichnis und Einstellungen auf 3.0 zu migrieren?

4. Hat Gnome 3.0 vielleicht auch Probleme mit 2 Monitoren (je ein Desktop) an einem Rechner? (Aus dem Grund verwende ich meist kein KDE4)

5. Was passiert mit ~/Desktop wenn keine Dateien auf dem Desktop abgelegt werden können? Das selbe wie bei KDE4?

6. Die Effekte welche Gnome 3.0 bietet, in wiefern lassen sich diese mit Compiz kombinieren? Oder macht es Compiz überflüssig?

Ich werde über Ostern auch mal die Live-CD ausprobieren. Nach dem Artikel über die Neuerungen bei Heise bin ich schon ganz heiß auf einen Test.

Das mit Pulseaudio ist aber sehr unschön!

----------

## franzf

1) Ich teste(te) auf meinem Standard-Rechner, Installation übers Overlay. Dass es jetzt (noch) nicht geht, juckt mich herzlich wenig, da ich Gnome sowieso nur zum Testen installiert habe  :Razz: 

2) gnome ist nicht geslottet, deshalb kannst du es auch nicht parallel zu gnome2 installieren.

3) Hab ich, bei mir crasht es immer, muss aber nicht an der Migration von v2 auf v3 liegen.

5) Keine Ahnung... Es gibt eine Option, nautilus zum Desktopverwalten zu aktivieren, hat hier aber nicht funktioniert.

Mit kde4 ist es aber gar kein Problem, das alte Verhalten wieder zu aktivieren. Entweder via Folderview-Applet auf dem Desktop, oder direkt Folderview (Ordner-Ansicht) als Desktop-Layout verwenden.

6) Nein, Compiz geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Eine Neuerung bei Gnome3 ist ja eben, dass Desktop und WM im selben Prozess liegen, ich nehme an, ein Starten von compiz wird nicht funktionieren (lass mich aber dahingehend belehren).

----------

## kraileth

Also, ich habe es mir nur mal kurz angeschaut und dabei ziemlich schnell den Eindruck gewonnen, daß ich damit nicht warm werden würde. Ich weiß nicht - dieser krampfhafte Modernismus - so will ich es einmal nennen - sagt mir einfach nicht zu. Tatsache ist ja auch, daß dieses neue Gnome hauptsächlich aus den Vorwürfen heraus geboren wurde, Gnome sei zu altbacken/langweilig/was-auch-immer und man beweisen wollte, daß dem nicht so sei. Schön, der Beweis ist erbracht, aber für Leute wie mich leidet ganz entschieden die Benutzbarkeit unter der Veränderungs-/ Innovationswut.

Es ist ja schön und gut, die eine oder andere Neuerung einzubauen und zu schauen, ob die Leute sie nutzen, aber einen Kahlschlag am Bewährten finde ich persönlich immer problematisch. Wer nur "schön bunt", überanimiert und auch für Gelegenheits-PC-Nutzer leicht verwendbar braucht, der wird ohnehin aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bei Windows oder allerhöchstens noch bei OS X landen. Linux ist für diese (größenmäßig nicht zu unterschätzende) Gruppe viel zu exotisch. Und seien wir ehrlich: Warum um alles in der Welt sollten diese Leute sich die Mühe machen, ein Betriebssystem zu installieren, bei dem man seine Desktopumgebung selbst aussuchen kann? Von einer Entscheidung etwa zwischen KDE 4 und Gnome 3 einmal ganz zu schweigen.

Eine Zielgruppe, für die es etwas sein könnte, kann ich mir allerdings in der Tat vorstellen: Desktopverliebte (ich meine das nicht negativ!) Bastler. Die haben allerdings auch bisher die großen Möglichkeiten von KDE. Hier kann man höchstens sagen, daß vielleicht "Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt" und damit diese Gnome-Neuentwicklung den einen oder anderen Anstoß geben dürfte.

Insgesamt jedoch bin ich äußerst skeptisch, daß der Entwicklungsaufwand wirklich gerechtfertigt war. Wer Effekte und "moderne" Steuerung mag, der benutzt wahrscheinlich schon seit Langem KDE und dürfte dort eingespielt sein. Ob hiervon besonders viele zu einem Wechsel bereit sind, wage ich irgendwie zu bezweifeln. Und von den bisherigen Gnome-Nutzern? Nicht wenige werden sich sicher vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen. Wer hat bisher Gnome verwendet? Die Leute, die den Aufbau mochten und zumindest damit leben konnten, daß Gnome nicht unendlich flexibel war. Mich z.B. zog die geradlinige Einfachheit an. Genau die gibt man jedoch nun preis. Und ganz sicher nicht besser für Gnome wird die Sache dadurch, daß mit Ubuntu eine verbreitete Distribution, die bisher immer gnome-basiert war, mit "Unity" nun ihr eigenes Süppchen kocht und damit das neue Gnome kalt abblitzen läßt.

Mir fehlt in dieser Abstimmung die richtige Auswahl, die in Richtung "Ich finde diese Entwicklung bedauerlich" gehen müßte, denn "interessiert mich nicht" trifft es nicht so ganz, da ich als Gnome-Nutzer, der es auch bleiben wollte, ja doch irgendwie betroffen bin. Von dem her aber, was Gnome 3 nun geworden ist, ist unter den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten die des Desinteresses noch die treffendste.

----------

## franzf

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Wer hat bisher Gnome verwendet? Die Leute, die den Aufbau mochten und zumindest damit leben konnten, daß Gnome nicht unendlich flexibel war. Mich z.B. zog die geradlinige Einfachheit an. Genau die gibt man jedoch nun preis.

 

Schwingt da eine Spur Ironie mit? Hier wurde jetzt schon öfter erwähnt, dass gnome3 die Einstellmöglichkeiten weiter kastriert hat. Man kann so gut wie nichts mehr konfigurieren! Von "Preis geben" kann mMn. nicht gesprochen werden.

Und warum alle immer meinen, kde wäre nur reine Effekthascherei, viel Bling und nix dahinter, der täuscht sich.

Außerdem kann man sein Interface so gestalten wie man will. Compositing abschalten, dann hat man keine KWin-Effekte mehr- aber der Desktop behält seine "Würde" (nicht so wie der gnome3-Fallback...).

Man kann den Widget-Style auf "Windows" setzen, es gibt ein Plasma-Theme "Windows", dann schaut alles aus wie windows 98  :Very Happy: 

Im kde-Forum gibts sogar einen Thread, in dem User versuchen, kde wie gnome aussehen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist ja das was für dich.

----------

## kraileth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Schwingt da eine Spur Ironie mit? Hier wurde jetzt schon öfter erwähnt, dass gnome3 die Einstellmöglichkeiten weiter kastriert hat. Man kann so gut wie nichts mehr konfigurieren! Von "Preis geben" kann mMn. nicht gesprochen werden.

 

An diese Interpretationsmöglichkeit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich bezog mich damit eigentlich nur auf die Aufmachung und nicht auf die Konfigurierbarkeit. Da jedoch genau diese direkt davor erwähnt wurde, liegt eine Verknüpfung wohl nahe. Mein Fehler.  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und warum alle immer meinen, kde wäre nur reine Effekthascherei, viel Bling und nix dahinter, der täuscht sich.

 

Daß KDE vor allem einiges "unter der Haube" hat, ist klar. Und daß es nur Effekthascherei darstellt, wollte ich so auch nicht behaupten. Ich meinte eher: Wer auf selbige steht, der kommt an KDE kaum vorbei, da es schlicht und ergreifend in diese Richtung die allermeisten Möglichkeiten bietet. Daß man KDE auch schlicht gestalten kann, sei unbestritten.

 *Quote:*   

> Im kde-Forum gibts sogar einen Thread, in dem User versuchen, kde wie gnome aussehen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist ja das was für dich.

 

Rein aus bastlerischem Interesse: Auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn ich das aus Zeitmangel aufschieben muß. Danke also für den Hinweis!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Ich würde ja gerne was zu Gnome3 unter Gentoo sagen aber bei mir kommt nach dem einloggen mit einem neuen User nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit nem normalen Cursor den ich auch bewegen kann aber sonst nix...
> 
> Hatte das von euch auch einer?

 

Also ich hab das! Schau mal anschließend .xsession-errors. Allerdings kann ich die aktuelle glib-999 nicht emergen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das bei mir die Fehler auftreten.

Edit: Hab mein Problem gelöst. Bisher scheint alles toll zu klappen und ich fühle mich sofort unheimlich wohl in dieser Umgebung. Aber ich hab mir auch so ein Einführungs-Video angeschaut als das Compilieren so lange gedauert hat.. zudem stelle ich das meiste mit einem Terminal ein und das hat bisher alles gut funktioniert und abgesehen von Compiz, habe ich keine Einstellungen verloren. Die Email-Migration hat auch geklappt.

----------

## misterjack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Fazit: Die Sound Steuerung ist aktuell noch eine Katastrophe!

 

In der Tat. Dieses Pulseaudio-Rotz nervt extrem. Hab in den Audio-Einstellungen unter Hardware bei Einstellungen das Profil Aus gewählt und greife auf den altbewährten Alsamixer zurück. Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein. Ansonsten bin ich vom Gnome3 begeistert.

----------

